# FR: cajun - accord de l'adjectif



## wedrought

Si on utilise "cajun" comme un adjectif,  est-ce que l'adjectif est invariable? 

Je suis en train de lire un papier ou on essaie de parler des fruits de mer cajuns de la Nouvelle Orléans.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut wedrought,

Non, l'adjectif n'est pas invariable.  C'est bien fruits de mer cajun*s*.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Salut,

J'aimerais ajouter que le mot *cajun *est un anglicisme.  Les personnes désignées préfèrent l'orthographe *cadien* parce qu'il s'agit à l'origine d'une déformation du mot *acadien*.  Cet adjectif/substantif se décline comme tous les autres mots en *-ien*: *cadien, cadienne, cadiens, cadiennes*.  Hors de la Louisiane, on trouve la graphie *cajun(s)* très fréquemment dans le reste de la Francophonie.  Par ailleurs, la bonne prononciation de ce mot s'apparente à *cadjin/cadjienne* [d͡ʒ], pas le [ʒ] normal du français.


----------



## Nicomon

dj a raison pour ce qui est de l'anglicisme,  mais la graphie « cajun » ne me choque pas trop. On a vu pire, en matière d'anglicisme.  Par contre, je n'écrirais pas « cadien », parce que je croirais que la personne vit au Nouveau-Brunswick plutôt qu'en Nouvelle Orléans.  J'ajoute cette précision, qu'on trouve dans Antidote  





> *Minuscule/majuscule* : ce nom demande la majuscule quand il désigne une personne et une minuscule quand il désigne une langue.
> *Graphie* : La graphie *cajun *est la transcription anglaise de la prononciation acadienne de *cadien*, et la graphie *cadjin* la transcription française. Bien que la dernière graphie soit recommandée par les spécialistes, la graphie anglaise est beaucoup plus courante.


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir aussi :
cajun / acadien


----------



## joshisanonymous

Nicomon said:


> dj a raison pour ce qui est de l'anglicisme,  mais la graphie « cajun » ne me choque pas trop. On a vu pire, en matière d'anglicisme.  Par contre, je n'écrirais pas « cadien », parce que je croirais que la personne vit au Nouveau-Brunswick plutôt qu'en Nouvelle Orléans.  J'ajoute cette précision, qu'on trouve dans Antidote



Comme quelqu'un qui reste à la Nouvelle-Orléans et qui parle français louisianais, moi, je crois que ça vaut mieux écrire « cadien ». Je peux pas parler pour tout quelqu'un, mais cette ortographe est bien courante dans la Louisiane. On peut pas arriver à la prononciation correcte après user l'orthographe « cajun ». Comme djweaverbeaver a dépeint, l'orthographe « di + une voyelle » signifie d'habitude la pronunciation [dʒ]. Par exemple, nous-autres, on dit [dʒø] pour « Dieu ». C'est bien régulier.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci joshisanonymous. 

Je croyais que la graphie équivalente à_  cajun_ en français était  _cadjin_  - comme il est écrit dans Antidote (citation du post  4).  

J'aurais cru que l'équivalent anglais de _cadien_, serait _cadian _et non_ cajun_.  

Comme dans -   Anglais =    _Acadian  / Cadian  / Cajun   _ et  Français :  _Acadien / Cadien /  Cadjin

_Mais bon, on s'est éloigné de la question de grammaire initiale.   Qu'on écrive à l'anglaise  _cajun_  ou   bien _cadien /cadjin_,  l'adjectif prend un « s » au pluriel.


----------



## CapnPrep

C'est au feminin que l'avantage des formes _cadien_ et _cadjin_ se révèle… Enfin, si la variabilité est à considérer comme un avantage. 

Je ne pense pas que _Cadian_ soit utilisé en anglais, c'est en tout cas bien moins courant que _cadien_ en français, qui est — comme cela a été dit ici et dans l'autre fil — la forme préférée par les Louisianais francophones.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

CapnPrep said:


> C'est au feminin que l'avantage des formes _cadien_ et _cadjin_ se révèle… Enfin, si la variabilité est à considérer comme un avantage.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que _Cadian_ soit utilisé en anglais, c'est en tout cas bien moins courant que _cadien_ en français, qui est — comme cela a été dit ici et dans l'autre fil — la forme préférée par les Louisianais francophones.



Je suis entièrement d'accord.  On ne dit pas *Cadian *du tout en anglais.  On dit _*cajun *_pour *cadien*, et *Acadian *pour *acadien*.  La graphie *cadien(ne)* effectivement écartera toute erreur de prononciation (à part peut-être pour le d) parce que *cadjine *ne doit pas rimer avec *fine*.


----------



## Nicomon

Au cas où je n'aurais pas été claire...  j'ai écrit que j'aurais  *cru* que l'équivalent anglais  de _cadien_  (forme raccourcie de _acadien_) était  _cadian 
_ (sur le même modèle... on supprime le « a » de Acadian).   

 Je croyais que *cajun* était la transcription de la prononciation de *cadian*  tout comme *cadjin/cadjienne  *(post 3) sont des transcriptions de la prononciation de _cadien/cadienne._


> *CAJUN *: English alteration of the word Acadian, or Cadian [...]
> This multi-cultural mix gave birth to a new community: *the Cadians, then Cajuns*, who lived on the fringe of the English-speaking community: "Now, we are Americans, but not Englishmen!"   *Source*


 Et si on revient à la question de wedrought...    diriez-vous que l'auteur de l'article aurait dû écrire :  _Fruits de mers cadien*s *?     
_On est au moins d'accord pour le pluriel dans tous les cas, oui?


----------



## CapnPrep

Nicomon said:


> Je croyais que *cajun* était la transcription de la prononciation de *cadian*  tout comme *cadjin/cadjienne  *(post 3) sont des transcriptions de la prononciation de _cadien/cadienne._


Il est clair que _C__ajun_ vient de _Acadian_, mais la forme « semi-normalisée » (ou « semi-alterée », c'est au choix) _Cadian_ — qui se prononcerait avec ou sans affriquée, à la différence de _Cajun —_ est apparemment très peu attestée en dehors des contextes du type que tu as cité, où on explique l'origine de l'autre mot. L'OED ne recense que les variantes _Cajan_, _Cajen _et _Cajian _(mais bon, ils n'ont pas regardé partout).


Nicomon said:


> Et si on revient à la question de wedrought...    diriez-vous que l'auteur de l'article aurait dû écrire :  _Fruits de mers cadien*s *?
> _On est au moins d'accord pour le pluriel dans tous les cas, oui?


Pour _cadiens_, oui. Pour _cajun_, si on choisit plutôt cette forme, « il arrive qu'on fasse le nom invar. en nombre » (Robert), du fait sans doute de son statut d'anglicisme (qu'il conviendrait d'indiquer typographiquement).


----------



## Nicomon

Notons ici :   Il arrive que... ce qui à mon avis veut dire que ce n'est pas toujours le cas.  Par ailleurs dans l'exemple donné,  _cajuns_ est adjectif. 

 Je n'ai que la version « Petit Robert » et j'y lis :  





> cajun [kaʒœ̃] nom et adjectif invariable en genre
> Francophone de Louisiane qui parle une langue d'origine acadienne. Les Cajuns.
> ▫ *Adj.* La musique, la cuisine cajun. Les parlers cajun*s*. ➙ acadien.
> *rem. *Les spécialistes emploient _cadjin,_ fém. _cadjine._


  Il semble que le féminin soit en « ine » plutôt qu'en « ienne ».
*
Ajout :   *Je souligne en passant qu'on ne trouve pas la version « cadien » sans  « a », avec ou sans majuscule, dans le Petit Robert. Je comprends fort bien que les 
_Louisianais / Cadiens  _préfèrent cette forme,  mais force est d'admettre que _cajun_  - en particulier la forme adjectivale - est plus courant ailleurs dans la francophonie. 

J'ai entendu plus d'une fois _musique cajun / mets cajuns_, mais  je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu   _musique cadienne / mets cadiens  _(qu'on trouve aussi, bien sûr) 
J'en conclus que l'auteur de l'article qui parle de _fruits de mer cajuns _n'est pas un Louisianais/Cadien.


----------



## CapnPrep

Nicomon said:


> Notons ici :   Il arrive que... ce qui à mon avis veut dire que ce n'est pas toujours le cas.  Par ailleurs dans l'exemple donné,  _cajuns_ est adjectif.


Très juste. Je cite la remarque entière pour que chacun puisse juger du grand soin avec lequel elle a été formulée par les auteurs du Robert  :


> L'adj. est invar. en genre _(musique québécoise et musique cajun)_ et il arrive qu'on fasse le nom invar. en nombre. _«  Grelot bayou (nom d'un groupe folk) ces cajun au goût sauvage  » (Actuel, no 9, déc. 1974, p. 54)._


Il me semble fort peu probable que le nom et l'adjectif aient vraiment deux paradigmes distincts. Et les exemples de _cajun_ adjectif invariable au pluriel ne manquent pas.


Nicomon said:


> Il semble que le féminin soit en « ine » plutôt qu'en « ienne ».


Oui, et à ce sujet la deuxième remarque du Grand Robert est, elle aussi, intéressante. La prononciation indiquée pour le masculin est irréaliste et on se garde bien de préciser la prononciation du féminin, qui a dû éprouver durement la foi des auteurs dans l'orthographe française :


> Les spécialistes emploient la forme *cadjin* [kadjɛ̃], féminin _cadjine._


----------



## patassa

En effet, les Franco-Louisianais acceptent _cadien/cadienne_ et _cadjin/cadjine_, car les deux prononciations de la forme féminine sont courantes en Louisiane.  Evidemment, on ne dit jamais "cajune," ce qui explique le manque d'une forme féminine pour cet emprunt anglais. Bien que l'anglicisme soit la forme courante ailleurs dans la francophonie (avec l'exception des Canadiens sensibilisés à la question), je serais très reconnaissante si vous, les membres de ce groupe, nous aidiez à faire connaître les préférences du peuple cadjji. Traditionnellement, peu de Franco-Louisianais étaient instruits en français, mais de plus en plus ça commence à changer.  Et comme il existe aujourd'hui un dictionnaire du français louisianais (http://www.upress.state.ms.us/books/1227) qui recommande les deux premières graphies mentionnées plus haut, vous nous rendriez un grand service.  On est après tout de grands enfants qui méritent du moins le droit de décider comment on va s'appeler et comment on va s'épeler.


----------



## patassa

Oops!  L'orthographe _cadjji _n'existe nulle part que dans mon message!


----------



## Nicomon

Message bien reçu, patassa.


----------



## Reynald

patassa said:


> je serais très reconnaissante si vous, les membres de ce groupe, nous aidiez à faire connaître les préférences du peuple cadjin


En France, tous ceux qui connaissent la Louisiane, ou s'y intéressent de suffisamment près, savent que l'orthographe retenue par les Cadiens est celle que vous et les autres intervenants indiquez. Mais c'est la passion pour leur musique qui les a d'abord fait connaître en France et en Europe à partir des années 70. Et à une époque l'orthographe française du mot n'avait pas été fixée, où en Louisiane-même la renaissance du fait français n'en était qu'à ses débuts, c'est l'anglicisme _Cajun, _prononcé [kaʒɛ̃], suivant les règles de prononciation habituelles des anglicismes ici, qui s'est imposé. Il est maintenant solidement implanté, à la fois phonétiquement et graphiquement, avec les règles d'accord déjà indiquées, et il sera très difficile à déloger dans le parler ordinaire ou les écrits journalistiques.
A titre d'illustration : ce grand festival.


----------



## patassa

Reynald said:


> Il est maintenant solidement implanté, à la fois phonétiquement et graphiquement, avec les règles d'accord déjà indiquées, et il sera très difficile à déloger dans le parler ordinaire ou les écrits journalistiques.


Reynald, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous.  Ce ne sera pas facile.  Mais si les Gitanes ont pu lutter avec succès pour leur préférence du nom Roma, si les Eskimaux ont pu devenir des Inuits, je crois bien que c'est faisable.  Je vous remercie tous d'avance pour vos efforts de nager "contre le courant".


----------

